# Little Skinners



## Nowski (Oct 3, 2014)

Two of my Osprey bird & trout models. Both in AEB-L steel. One in Curly Maple and one in Black Locust Burl from @Buga.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

Those are super good looking knives Shannon. Luv 'em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 3, 2014)

I like those little booger!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice knives ! Can you tell me did you use some kind of acid to enhance the maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Buga (Oct 4, 2014)

oH they look great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Oct 4, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Nice knives ! Can you tell me did you use some kind of acid to enhance the maple?



Thank you. I use Fiebings Leather Dyes to on my Curly Maple. I try to stay away from the the Acids.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice looking knives Shannon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mmaloney (Oct 8, 2014)

gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicely done Shannon! What did you use to blacken the steel on the Maple one with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Oct 8, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nicely done Shannon! What did you use to blacken the steel on the Maple one with?



That is actually the factory scale that I did not grind off and then I did not use a foil packet during heat treat. From what I understand its no different than leaving forging scale.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 8, 2014)

Nowski said:


> That is actually the factory scale that I did not grind off and then I did not use a foil packet during heat treat. From what I understand its no different than leaving forging scale.


I just didn't know if you used a chemical patina. I like the look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

